# Hi from preston



## tig799 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi I'm steve from preston I've kept mice when I was younger and I got a couple a a few years ago from a breeder in preston (I can't remember his name ) he had show mice and he lived not far from the show hall .I also met a lady at the show hall and got some dove tans I think they was .I'm looking to get back into keeping them again but I'm struggling to find any for sale .


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that show is discontinued.The pet shop along the same road used to sell them,not sure if it's still there.Other than that ,there are shows held in Manchester 2 or 3 times a year and the big small animal event at Harrogate in January.If you specifically want exhibition mice you would be best to join the club and arrange to collect mice in advance from a show.
http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/calendar.php


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Hope to see you at one of the future shows!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

